
Aim is more miss than hit for investors as it marks 20th anniversary [2015] - jodrellblank
https://www.ft.com/content/5c1c3ba6-1513-11e5-9509-00144feabdc0
======
samizdis
This FT article dates from June 19, 2015. AIM launched on June 19, 1995 -
hence this was a 20-year anniversary piece.

~~~
jodrellblank
I've edited the title to include the date.

------
jodrellblank
It's paywalled, but AIM is the London Stock Exchange's less regulated sibling,
the Alternative Investements Market, and the main claim from the article is:

> " _close to 3,000 companies have listed on Aim, but 72 per cent of them have
> never produced a return for investors, according to professors Elroy Dimson
> and Paul Marsh of the London Business School. Worse still, nearly one in
> three Aim companies have resulted in shareholders losing 95 per cent or more
> of their initial investment._ "

